# Someone Is Shooting Cats



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Someone shot my friend's son's cat, Madonna, with a pellet gun. Her leg was shattered and needs tobe amputated. Right now they are trying to raise money as they cannot afford the $1000+ surgery. Just heard on the news that several more cats have been shot with a pellet gun in that same San Antonio neighborhood. Often serial killers start out by hurting animals so this is a serious situation, let alone cats are needlessly suffering. Please pray this person is caught before anymore cats are hurt or killed.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

It might not be a kid. It could be some adult who is angry at cats digging up their garden beds to poop in, or for some other reason. Either way, it is the irresponsible way to handle the problem, _if_ that is the case. Problem cats should be dealt with humanely. Being trapped and then taken to the shelter is a good idea, with the owner being notified (if the owner is known). The cost of having to get their pet out may make them think twice about letting it roam...


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Saying a prayer.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Stacykins said:


> It might not be a kid. It could be some adult who is angry at cats digging up their garden beds to poop in, or for some other reason. Either way, it is the irresponsible way to handle the problem, _if_ that is the case. Problem cats should be dealt with humanely. Being trapped and then taken to the shelter is a good idea, with the owner being notified (if the owner is known). The cost of having to get their pet out may make them think twice about letting it roam...


There are a lot of roaming cats in the area.  Madonna is a very sweet loving cat who just wants to be petted all the time. Knowing the neighborhood, I am guessing the shooter is not a kid but is an adult with a lot of issues. Very few children or teenagers live on the street where Madonna was shot. The news just listed the historic neighborhood, not the street so the other cats who were shot could live many many blocks away. I have a feeling that there are other cats out there who also have been shot and seeing that news story will reveal it was not just their cat. Madonna had been missing for several days and my friend's son went out looking for her last Thursday. At the end of the block is the Cat Lady and it turned out she had been taking care of the injured Madonna, knowing the cat had a broken leg but not knowing whose cat she belonged too. So the cat was probably shot a week ago. I really think we have a serial shooter on our hands.


----------



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

One year someone shot three of my six cats- one cat was shot twice- over a two month period. We believe whoever it was was "spotlighting" from the road: using a spotlight to hunt ***** and varmits in trees (poaching and trespassing). Fortunately, my vet is close to my house and available at night. One of the cats died three days after being shot, one was severely maimed but healed completely, the other survived, healed, then was hit by a car a few weeks later. I was really ticked, to say the least. We almost caught the buggers twice, but they sped off before we could get a licence number. It's a good thing for them that we never caught them. I think SSS applies to folks who kill other peoples' pets. Well, maybe not legally, but that really gets my goat.
Yes, pun intended.
My prayers go out for the poor kitty. Hopefully they catch the cretan who is shooting the cats and sue him for damages.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

The news story said the other cats were shot in the leg, which then needed to be amputated. Same story for Madonna. Poor girl. One vet said it would cost $1000+ dollars, which he does not have. The cat lady down the street is trying to find others who are willing to donate to the vet bill. Whoever is doing this is a really sick person and needs to go to jail. I pray if other cats were shot their owners learn about this story and also go to the police. Just one cat being shot is probably a misdemeanor. But if a pattern of cruelty is demonstrated, then the crime may be a felony. No matter what, the more counts they can charge him with the stiffer the sentence will be. Also, if more people come forward, the more press coverage and the more likely this creep can be found.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Being shot is one thing ... I don't agree with shooting harmless pets, but it does happen. But a consistant shot to the leg is either very stupid, bad aim that causes unnessesary pain ... or just plain cruelty. Or both.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

ThreeHavens said:


> Being shot is one thing ... I don't agree with shooting harmless pets, but it does happen. But a consistant shot to the leg is either very stupid, bad aim that causes unnessesary pain ... or just plain cruelty. Or both.


the news story reported 2 cats got shot in the leg, needing amputation. My friend's son's cat was shot in the leg, needing amputation. CRUELTY!!!!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

This is a sick person....if its a vendetta against cats for killing their favorite songbirds or relieving themselves in their gardens is one thing , totally wrong and just as sick , but if its a person who "likes" killing , I would be very frightened for myself , my cats and my neighborhood .
Im very sorry for your friends cat , Im praying they find a way to afford the surgery and for a quick recovery for Madonna.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Either shoot to kill or don't shoot. Obviously it is someone who is doing this for fun and not trying to get rid of a problem. I can understand if a cat is killing someone's chickens or something and is shot. But not when they are doing it just to do it.


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

For one, and I hate to sound harsh, but truth of the matter is, if you sincerely CARE & LOVE your pet to no end, then you should NOT let that pet roam. Many people do not like strange cats that come around their homes. They can cause all sorts of trouble. They dig up flowers, they tease pets that other people have (cats pissing dogs off on others property) They "soil" yards and gravel driveways. They kill birds/chipminks/etc. Not everyone even likes cats, let alone liking them but having to put up with their nuseance.

I fight with several ferals where I live. AC wont touch em and have even given me their blessing to shoot them. Course Im in the middle of no where. I cannot afford to spay them all. I do not kill them however, I do know the messes that they make and the trouble they cause. I have "taken care" of really sick ones and mean ones tho.

I am an animal lover howevere I would never damn anyone who defends their property or worth from a stray animal. I understand the cat was lovable and wanting petted-however the ultimate responsibility lies on the pet owner. Is shooting any animal that roams to your home right? No, it is not & Id pry KILL someone who shot my dog that accidentally somehow got loose-(which has NEVER happened) (jus sayin) however, if they did, it would be first MY FAULT.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

In this case I dought very much it is someone defending their property. We are talking about several square miles for this neighborhood and more then one cat all shot in the same way. The woman in the news story does not live on the street Madonna lives on. Who knows how many more cats have been shot that has not made the news. Last time something like this made the news, they eventually arrested someone. I am hoping they arrest this person too.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , I know , I shouldve said county. But still , its your town and to have this sort of thing going on is just plain scary IMO.


----------



## LittleGoatGal (Jan 9, 2013)

That's why my cats stay inside  I don't understand why people hate cats so much. I've had a friend shoot one cat because it was feral and had a broken leg but I just don't get it.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

When I was growing up in the city we kept our cats inside, but we had one cat who spent all his time trying to escape and often did. He was a very sneaky cat. Some cats just want to be outside and will do anything possible to be outside. I now have 2 spayed cats who live totally outside, but this is the country and I got them to keep the mice out of my house. These cats were born outside and only know the freedom of the country.


----------



## LittleGoatGal (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh I see. One of our cats doesn't have front claws, we got her that way and she goes out the dog door sometimes to enjoy the sun but can't climb the fence to get out of the backyard. The other one also goes in the backyard sometimes but she doesn't like the dog door so she only goes out if one of us opens the door. We do have a barn cat but we didn't get him he just showed up, big all black tom cat. He takes care of all our mice and rats but he's buck wild and I only see him when he doesn't know I'm outside lol


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

It is horrible that someone is doing this just to hurt cats, that are how it appears. 
 It does not have to be anyone that lives in the area at all, IF it is kids, more than likely they came to that area to do the shooting, that way no one knows the car, and so forth. I hope they get this person, and make them pay all the vet bills. Here they would slap that person with animal cruelty so fast.


----------



## Myles (Mar 4, 2013)

Texas.girl said:


> In this case I dought very much it is someone defending their property. We are talking about several square miles for this neighborhood and more then one cat all shot in the same way. The woman in the news story does not live on the street Madonna lives on. Who knows how many more cats have been shot that has not made the news. Last time something like this made the news, they eventually arrested someone. I am hoping they arrest this person too.


People who don't care for cats don't like them on their property. Using a pellet gun was a poor choice. Unless they were trying the old salt trick. When I was young, my older brother would fill the "cup" of a pellet with thick salt slurry and shoot a couple dogs that terrorized our property. It worked. But it wasn't high powered and and the dogs were big enough that a little pellet in the rump didn't do much damage. I did shoot a cat in order to kill it. About 12 years ago when my daughter was 3, we had a cat that kept getting into our garage tearing up the trash bags and pissing on everything. It wasn't until my 3 year old was outside and tried to pet it that I made up my mind. It scratched the heck out of her arm. Dads are a little protective of their 3 year old girls. I got the .22 out and put a bullet through her head (the cats, not my daughters). We had tried to catch it for a few weeks without any luck. I would have just dropped her off at the local shelter. I have a small animal trap now that I use for *****. If I had it back then, maybe I wouldn't have needed to kill it.


----------

